# Ipad 1 with Apple's new hdmi adapter



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

I just picked up the new hdmi adapter from apple for the ipad 1.

I know some may have questions like I did. No it doesn't mirror the ipad at all, only if you own the ipad 2. Not many apps work with the hdmi adapter. If you own the vga/composite/component adapter, everything that would be through there, works through the hdmi adapter. So there's no difference than picking up any other adapter right?

Wrong. The hdmi adapter only requires one cable for audio and video, where the other adapters require you use more than one cable. I also like the fact that you can charge your ipad 1 with this adapter (you need a usb to dock connector). The adapter does 720p playing video's on the ipad 1.

If you ever need to mirror your screen, you can always download an app called "displayout". You do need a jailbroken ipad for that, and I think it cost around $3.

If anybody is interested. I did a 5 min video on youtube about displayout. I haven't uploaded to youtube yet, but will soon.


----------



## Fuji (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Phu.

Thanks for the feedback / info.

Please post the link for your vid once it is up, I look forward to checking it out.

Take it easy!


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

I bought the hdmi adapter aswell for my iPad 1 and have read posts where the displayout isnt supported for mirroring with the hdmi connector. Please let us know how it goes link video


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry guys, busy weekend. I'm actually uploading the video now. Just a heads up, the video does not teach you how to download or use the displayout app. Its just more of a review of it, with the hdmi cable.

Current it says 212 mins until the video is fully uploaded. I'll link the video to this thread once its done uploading.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

If you guys have any other further questions, post it here, and I'll do my best to answer them for you.

YouTube - Cydia Displayout app with ipad 1 hdmi adapter

Click the link above for the video.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for that video ive been searching for days if the new hdmi adapter is compatible with displayout, 4.3 jailbreak plz be released soon (untethered)


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes - thank you for the video. Looks like performance (aside from the video scaling) was pretty much flawless on the original iPad. Is that what you're seeing too?


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

lang said:


> Yes - thank you for the video. Looks like performance (aside from the video scaling) was pretty much flawless on the original iPad. Is that what you're seeing too?


Yup, the performance is good. There is no video lag imo.

Also just to let you guys know. I tried charging my ipad with a usb cable directly connected to my tv. It doesn't charge my ipad at all. If you have your ipad charger connected, it will allow you to charge it.

USB outputs may vary on different tv's, so ymmv. I just know it doesn't charge on my samsung TV.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Probably won't charge on many TV's if any at all. Not enough power available through those ports it seems. Same way as it won't charge when connected to a USB hub or other device with a hub (like a keyboard).

I was pleasantly surprised last night when I connected my iPad2 to my home theatre setup with the HDMI adapter and cable, and it actually worked to watch Netflix on my projector setup and the audio through my AVR! If anyone disallowed the HDMI out I figured it would have been Netflix. Not sure if it works with iPad1 or not though.


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

mguertin said:


> If anyone disallowed the HDMI out I figured it would have been Netflix. Not sure if it works with iPad1 or not though.


This got me curious so I went a-huntin' (or a-googlin' if you prefer).

Don't know how relevant this is (considering it's with an unsupported configuration), but it looks like it's the only problem child for JB'rs: Why doesn't Netflix work with Displayout and HDMI? - MacRumors Forums


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Tested netflix out. It works fine through hdmi.

If you enable displayout, it doesn't work. Sound will go to your tv, but not video. It doesn't make sense to enable displayout any ways. 

Apple supports netflix by default, and resolution is better with displayout off.

If anybody has more questions, i'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Here's a free and simple hack for mirroring on the ipad1 without any additional programs.

Video Mirroring On iPad 1 - How To Enable Display Mirroring

If you don't have xcode like me, edit the plist file in a text editor. Look at the following link.

How to Enable Display Mirroring on iPad 1G – iFans – iPad, iPhone, and iPod touch Fans


----------

